# Need tips on BR9010R (DA Rear Direct Mount) install WITHOUT the assembly tool?



## bkw (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm certain I had found a thread somewhere around here discussing the specifics and tips on how to install a Shimano direct mount rear caliper without the assembly tool. I should have bookmarked it, but alas I did not.

I purchased a used BR9010R to replace the 105 caliper currently on my Felt AR but it didn't come with the assembly tool. 

Before I remove the 105, can someone please share with me how to install the caliper without the tool/jig?

Thanks in advance!


----------

